# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Chamallow, 8 ans - 7 ANS DE BOX - Type montagnes des Pyrénées (78)

## Alantka

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chamallow
*Type:* Montagne des Pyrénées
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 
_Campagne d'adoption 2014_


Chamallow est un beau et grand mâle croisé montagne des Pyrénées, pucé et vacciné.
C'est un élégant chien, calme, obéissant et exclusif.
Il aime les câlins et les promenades.
 Il s'entend bien avec ses congénères femelles.
Les maîtres devront avoir déjà l'expérience des grands chiens.

*Je   diffuse pour SOS Animaux 78 mais ne parle  pas en leur nom, pour toute   question ou information autre que celles  citées dans cette annonce,   merci de contacter directement le refuge !*















Chamallow à côté d'un type labrador, ce qui vous donne une idée de sa grande taille

----------


## linette14

Ce pauvre Chamallow est diffusé chez nous depuis 2009 :'(

Il lui faudrait un foyer http://www.adoptiongroschiens.com/t2...8-poste#889845

----------


## Alantka

N'oubliez pas le beau Chamallow... Déjà 5 ans de refuge...

----------


## Alantka

Toujours personne pour ce beau géant blanc ?

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow est en refuge depuis trop longtemps !

----------


## Alantka

On n'oublie pas Chamallow...

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai créé un groupe Facebook pour les chiens ayant passé plus de 5 ans dans un refuge en France. Puis-je l'y mettre ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...55287/?fref=ts

----------


## Alantka

Oui Zénitude, merci beaucoup à l'avance de diffuser pour lui ! 
Vous pouvez également préciser le Facebook du refuge dans votre diffusion : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=608269279215128

----------


## Zénitude

Il est ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...uery=CHAMALLOW

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow est toujours à l'adoption !

----------


## Alantka

De nouvelles photos de Chamallow datant du 5 avril !

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow attend toujours...

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka

Chamallow est toujours à adopter

----------


## Alantka



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow, tant d'années de refuge et personne pour lui... il vous attend.

----------


## CHRIS78

::  ::

----------


## francesca75

Il est magnifique Chamallow. Je vais bientôt prendre sa bannière en espérant que cela lui portera chance

----------


## CHRIS78

merci pour lui !!!  ::

----------


## francesca75

Il me fait penser à Belle de Belle et Sébastien, c'était un patou. :: 
Voila, j'ai pris sa bannière.

----------


## Alantka

Un grand merci à vous francesca75, ce beau louloup mérite de trouver enfin sa famille.

----------


## Eric 92

C'est parce qu'il est grand que personne n'en veut pas ? Sont ils condamnés pour être oubliés parce qu'ils sont trop grand. Déjà 5 ans de refuge... A sa place je crois que j'aurais pété les plombs depuis longtemps. Allez Chamallow, je croise les doigts pour toi, tu ne vas pas croupir toute ta vie en refuge, tu as droit comme les autres à la liberté.

----------


## Alantka

Je me demande même s'il n'en est pas déjà, ou bientôt, à sa sixième année de refuge maintenant... Personne pour lui ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow est malheureusement toujours là...

----------


## Alantka



----------


## CHRIS78

Cham d'amour !! 
Quand trouveras tu ton foyer ????

----------


## chounette76

j'avais été au refuge pour le voir mais avec nos chats chiens et poules ça ne pouvait pas convenir. Quelle tristesse de le voir encore au refuge ! j'avais eu un gros coup de coeur pour lui. Il est au chesnay a moins qu'il n'ait changé. Chamallow je t'aime et pense a toi. Je pensais que ton cas serait réglé...  :Frown: ((

- - - Mise à jour - - -

perso j'avais depose ma "candidature" car gros  coup de coeur. Voir ci dessous. Ca n'a pu se faire avec nos chats chiens et poules... Pourtant on a adopte via rescue sans les avoir connus et ça a super bien fonctionné pour entre autre OSLO croisé husky BA avec une oreille eb moins vieux pepere malheureusement décédé.

----------


## Alantka

Hélas oui, le beau Chamallow est toujours là...  ::

----------


## pascalemeriel

bonjour chamallow est toujours à la recherche d'un foyer ?

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour,
Oui Chamallow attend toujours sa famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## CHRIS78

Hélàs CHAM attend toujours !!!!! Une vraie boule d'amour !!  ::

----------


## Alantka

Cham est toujours là

----------


## francesca75

Je viens de refaire la bannière de Chamallow, l'ancienne était trop grande.
Je viens d'enlever la bannière de Caporal qui vient d'être adopté  et j'espère bien que celle de ce beau Chamallow ne restera pas longtemps non plus

----------


## CHRIS78

Merci à toi !!!  :: j'espère aussi que cela lui portera chance !!!

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup *francesca75* ! 
On n'oublie pas Chamallow

----------


## Alantka

J'ai trouvé d'anciennes photos de Chamallow datant de son arrivée au refuge, en *décembre 2008*... Il avait alors environ un an.
Lui qui était déjà si beau, regardez comment il a embelli avec les années, c'est toujours un grand et beau chien qui attend sa famille depuis trop longtemps 



*Chamallow en 2008 :*









*
Chamallow aujourd'hui :*

----------


## francesca75

Il est magnifique et la bouille qu'il a ::

----------


## CHRIS78

oui c'est un super loulou mais personne pour lui !!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## momo

Il est superbe ce trésor.....aller,qui va lui faire une petite place svp.

----------


## Stéphane61

incroyable qu'il n'ait intéressé personne depuis 6 ans

----------


## CHRIS78

si il y a eu des demandes mais pas possible au vu des profils..Chamallow a un bon petit caractère (mieux avec l'âge) mais il ne lui faut pas de famille avec de jeunes enfants. Le placement avec femelles est préférable et beaucoup de présence et de sorties...
Il reste mon chouchou !!!! il vous fait d'énormes câlins et se frotte à vous !! ah si je pouvais...

----------


## francesca75

up pour Chamallow

----------


## momo

CHAMALLOW a demandé sa famille au Père Noel.....sera t il entendu?

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow fête ses 7 ans de refuge...

----------


## CHRIS78

::  ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

N'oublions pas ce petit pere

----------


## francesca75

Comment va Chamallow ?

----------


## Alantka

Il est toujours au refuge et attend sa famille...

----------


## Stéphane61

pourquoi ne trouve-t-il pas de maîtres ? trop vieux ? trop grand ?

----------


## Alantka

Son âge et sa taille sont effectivement deux facteurs qui peuvent jouer. Mais de ce que j'ai compris, monsieur a également son petit caractère !

----------


## Alantka

Le refuge a besoin, pourChamallow qui est en insuffisance rénale, des croquettes "renal" ou "kd" et des boîtes de pâté.

----------


## Alantka

Une photo récente de Chamallow...

----------


## momo

Pauvre loulou,personne pour l accueuillir svp?

----------


## ninieg95

Toujours rien pour lui ?

----------


## Alantka

Toujours rien...

----------


## Alantka



----------


## momo

Merci pour cette jolie vidéo.
CHAMALLOW a vraiment l air d un gentil loulou,il n y a personne pour lui faire une petite place svp....

----------


## Zénitude

Magnifique
Vidéo intégrée dans son post FB tant d'années de box

----------


## Alantka

Message du refuge :




> Merci à toutes les personnes qui  ont envoyé ou apporté dons, croquettes et boites pour Chamallow ! 
> Grâce à vous, Cham a un régime adapté et a retrouvé une bonne forme ! 
> On continue !

----------


## Alantka

Voici une vidéo très récente de Chamallow :

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...08269279215128

----------


## Alantka

Quelques photos de Chamallow, datant de quelques jours

----------


## francesca75

Magnifique Chamallow ::

----------


## Alantka



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bbjuin

Petite question, pourquoi avoir déjà l'experience des grands chiens ?

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

> Petite question, pourquoi avoir déjà l'experience des grands chiens ?


Comme précisé, je ne parle pas au nom du refuge, mais je pense que c'est dû au caractère fort de Chamallow, et de sa grande taille que tout le monde ne peut pas gérer, à mon avis.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow attend toujours et encore sa famille...

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour ! 
Voici quelques photos récentes de Chamallow...










... et un petit clin d'oeil en prime  ::

----------


## momo

Pourquoi personne ne t offre une petite place....

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Encore et toujours à l'adoption...

----------


## momo

Pauvre loulou,8 ans dont 7 passé derrière les barreaux...comment est ce possible?

----------


## Vegane7

Covoiturages et FA refusés pour Chamallow, même en dépit du temps qui passe ?

----------


## Alantka

> Covoiturages et FA refusés pour Chamallow, même en dépit du temps qui passe ?


Je sais que le refuge a déjà confié deux chiennes, Fidji et Dahra, en dans une "famille à l'essaie" par le passé (mais c'était dans le but d'une potentielle adoption... qui a bien été conclue), ainsi que pour un chiot, Jabba. On ne peut pas vraiment parler de FA en soi... 

Et pas de covoiturages, le refuge veut voir les adoptants.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Chamallow est toujours là

----------


## Monkey

Nous pourrions peut-être le diffuser sur les groupes "éleveurs brebis, moutons, ..." sur FB ce sont une des races beaucoup apprécié dans ce milieu pour garder les troupeaux. Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Vegane7

FB créé de mon côté pour CHAMALLOW :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Monkey

Up !!!!!!!

----------


## Alantka

Je viens de retrouver cette très jolie photo de Chamallow datant de ses 3 ans. Il était déjà à l'adoption à cette époque, il attend son foyer depuis trop longtemps maintenant !

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre Chamallow...
Je repartage sur FB.

----------


## momo

Comment se fait il que depuis toutes ces années, personne n ai adopté ce petit loulou....

----------


## Alantka

> Pauvre Chamallow...
> Je repartage sur FB.


Merci Vegane7

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Monkey

Up !!!!

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Chamallow !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## afdv

tres beau chien

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

On connait la raison pour laquelle il "ne plait pas" ??Sa taille???car franchement quel beau chien

----------


## momo

7 ans que ce pauvre loulou est enfermé,comment est ce possible?????

----------


## momo

2017 sera t elle ton année petit loulou....

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Monkey

Up on n'oublie Chamallow après 8 ans de refuge.

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> On connait la raison pour laquelle il "ne plait pas" ??Sa taille???car franchement quel beau chien


Qu'est ce qui fait qu'il n'a jamais été adopté??

----------


## Monkey

> Qu'est ce qui fait qu'il n'a jamais été adopté??


Probablement le fait qu'il soit de grand gabarit... et avec le nombre si élevé de chiens en refuge ce n'est pas évident de tous les remarquer... :/

Up !

----------


## Monkey

Plus de 8000 vues et personne pour Chamallow ?  :Frown:

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Qu'entendez vous par "exclusif" ??????  Cela voudrait dire qu'il n'accepte pas qu'on s'occupe d'un congénère, à côté de lui ???  Pourtant, toutes les photos le montrent, très placide, calme (comme la plupart des Montagne des Pyrénées, et grands gabarits le plus souvent) pendant que ses voisins sont papouillés....

Il faudrait donc modifier le post initial, car cette simple annotation pourrait refroidir une famille_....

----------


## Alantka

> _Qu'entendez vous par "exclusif" ??????  Cela voudrait dire qu'il n'accepte pas qu'on s'occupe d'un congénère, à côté de lui ???  Pourtant, toutes les photos le montrent, très placide, calme (comme la plupart des Montagne des Pyrénées, et grands gabarits le plus souvent) pendant que ses voisins sont papouillés....
> 
> Il faudrait donc modifier le post initial, car cette simple annotation pourrait refroidir une famille_....


Bonjour, le post initial est celui inscrit sur le site officiel du refuge, je ne vais donc pas le changer.

De plus, les photos ne reflètent pas forcément la réalité, car Chamallow est un chien au tempérament fort, que j'ai déjà vu se bagarrer avec d'autres chiens sans vraiment montrer de signes avant-coureur (et si je me souviens bien du contexte, c'était parce qu'on donnait une  croquette à sa voisine de box et pas à lui qu'il lui a donné un coup de  dents, il a fallu crier et cogner contre la cage pour qu'il la lâche, donc le terme "exclusif" semble plutôt approprié). C'était rien de bien méchant, et le but n'est pas de refroidir une potentielle famille, mais on ne va pas leur mentir non plus, Chamallow est un chien avec un certain caractère et il faut des maîtres connaisseurs pour lui...

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Chamallow !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Alantka

Merci encore Vegane7 !  ::

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Vegane7

Je repartage sur FB pour Chamallow.

Alantka, quel est le chien de ta bannière de gauche ? Quand on clique dessus, ça ne donne rien.
Et quand on clique sur "Facebook", on arrive à une page d'erreur.
Merci

----------


## Alantka

> Je repartage sur FB pour Chamallow.
> 
> Alantka, quel est le chien de ta bannière de gauche ? Quand on clique dessus, ça ne donne rien.
> Et quand on clique sur "Facebook", on arrive à une page d'erreur.
> Merci


Merci pour le partage 

Et merci également de m'avoir signalé le bug dans ma signature, c'est rétabli  :: 
(je crois que je vais passer mon temps à vous remercier à force   )

----------


## Monkey

Je remonte le post de Chamallow...

----------


## Vegane7

Je repartage pour Chamallow.

Alantka, je suis déjà amie FB avec toi et je partage déjà depuis longtemps pour Dylan, donc tout va bien du côté de ta bannière  ::

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## Monkey

...

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Chamallow !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Toujours en l'attente d'une famille

----------


## momo

Auras tu la chance de quitter le refuge un jour mon pauvre loulou....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je crois avoir lu sur FB qu'il était malade et plus à l'adoption

Si quelqu'un peut confirmer

----------


## momo

Oh mince, j espère que ce n'est pas trop grave et qu il aura la chance de trouver au moins une FA....

----------


## Vegane7

Il est toujours sur le site en tout cas...
http://www.sosanimaux78.org/chien_chamallow.html

----------


## Vegane7

Autre FB à partager pour CHAMALLOW...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## marjorie78

Oui Chamallow souffre d'insuffisance rénale et d'une tumeur inopérable à une patte...Il restera au refuge où il est heureux entouré d'affection et bénéficiant de belles balades avec les bénévoles.
Alantka, il faudrait que vous parliez à Catherine, directrice du refuge, elle n'est pas au courant de cette diffusion et refaire le point avec elle, merci par avance.
Pour l'annonce d'Eagle, je poste une réponse également.

----------


## Vegane7

Mais pourquoi ne peut-il plus être adopté ?...
Sur ce post on ne cessait de déplorer le temps passé au refuge par Chamallow...

----------


## marjorie78

P


> Mais pourquoi ne peut-il plus être adopté ?...
> Sur ce post on ne cessait de déplorer le temps passé au refuge par Chamallow...


Parce que vu son âge et ses problèmes de santé, ce serait trop déstabilisant pour lui, voilà pourquoi j'a demandé à Alantka qui a diffusé pour lui de confirmer avec la direction du refuge.
J'essaie d'y passer demain et voir si on continue de diffuser ou non pour lui.

----------


## Vegane7

Ok, merci.

----------


## Alantka

> P
> 
> Parce que vu son âge et ses problèmes de santé, ce serait trop déstabilisant pour lui, voilà pourquoi j'a demandé à Alantka qui a diffusé pour lui de confirmer avec la direction du refuge.
> J'essaie d'y passer demain et voir si on continue de diffuser ou non pour lui.


Merci beaucoup de nous tenir au courant !
De mon côté cela fait quelques années que je n'ai malheureusement plus pu passer au refuge, je ne sais donc pas ce qu'il en est pour Chamallow, je me fiais aux informations diffusées sur leur site Internet.
En revanche les membres de l'équipe doivent être au courant de cette diffusion car une membre du forum Rescue, qui est également bénévole chez eux et que j'avais eue au téléphone, m'avait fait savoir que les diffusions étaient ok tant que je ne me faisais pas porte-parole du refuge ; autrement dit, tout ce que je diffuse ici ou ailleurs ne sont que ce que le refuge a pu diffuser quelque part sur leur site ou sur Facebook. Donc comme le disait Vegane7, pour l'instant Cham' est toujours parmi les chiens à l'adoption sur leur site.

Du coup Marjorie78 si vous avez l'occasion aujourd'hui de parler avec l'équipe du refuge pour savoir si on continue de diffuser ou non pour Chamallow, ce serait vraiment super, sinon j'appellerai.
Merci de votre message en tout cas !

----------


## marjorie78

Je suis passée au refuge cet am et Catherine (la directrice du refuge) m'a confirmé qu'il fallait arrêter de chercher des adoptants pour Chamallow...il a eu 10 ans ce mois çi et ses ennuis de santé ne faciliteront pas une adoption....
Il a donc été décidé qu'il resterait au refuge où il est bien entouré et ne manquant pas d'affection.
Par contre, il reste sur le portail de l'association faisant toujours partie du refuge.
Alantka, il n'y a aucun problème pour les diffusions, bien au contraire, ils n'ont pas le temps de s'en occuper et vous le faites très bien.
Je vous laisse le soin de classer ou déplacer dans la rubrique qui correspond.
Merci par avance ! et Alantka au plaisir de vous voir un jour au refuge !

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup Marjorie78 d'avoir pris le temps de demander des nouvelles au refuge et de nous avoir tenu au courant !

Chamallow restera donc au refuge, je déplace son annonce. Les connaissant je me doute qu'on prendra bien soin de lui, il faut dire qu'ils l'adorent leur Chamallow. Par contre je lui souhaite de tout coeur que ses soucis de santé s'améliorent...

J'espère également avoir l'occasion de vous croiser là-bas un jour, et merci encore !

----------


## tinavani

Bonne route gentil Chamallow...!

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va Chamallow ?

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour toi joli loulou

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quel dommage qu'il ne puisse pas profiter d'une fa où il aurait une présence quotidienne à toute heure du jour et de la nuit

Triste fin de vie que celle d'un refuge en plus d'être malade

----------


## momo

Tellement d accord avec vous MARIEJOLIE....

----------


## Alantka

> Quel dommage qu'il ne puisse pas profiter d'une fa où il aurait une présence quotidienne à toute heure du jour et de la nuit
> 
> Triste fin de vie que celle d'un refuge en plus d'être malade


Je trouve ça un peu léger de venir juger un refuge qui met tout en place pour le bien-être de ses pensionnaires... Pour avoir déjà vu un chien âgé et inadoptable mourir en paix dans les bras d'une salariée, je peux vous assurer que ce refuge offre une présence quotidienne et un amour sans faille pour ses pensionnaires. Chamallow n'est pas un chien facile, mieux vaut qu'il reste auprès de personnes qui l'adorent et qui l'ont connu dès sa première année que de se retrouver complètement déboussolé dans une FA qui ne le connaîtra pas et devra gérer ses problèmes de santé...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je trouve ça un peu léger de venir juger un refuge


 Je n'ai en rien jugé le refuge J'ai simplement dit et je persiste qu'un chien malade serait mieux en famille qu'en refuge  Ce chien difficile, s'il avait été adopté, aurait du s'adapter comme tous les chiens de refuge pour qui souvent nous sommes très étonnés de leur facilité d'adaptation!!Mais pas une seule fois j'ai critiqué ce refuge, ses bénévoles
J'ai tout simplement donner mon avis, qui vaut ce qu'il vaut mais qui peut être dit

Le principal étant que Chamallow ne souffre pas et ce post étant le sien je n'interviendrai plus

----------


## Alantka

> Je n'ai en rien jugé le refuge


Au temps pour moi alors, c'est un malentendu de ma part.  
Et je vous rejoins sur le fait qu'il aurait été préférable que Chamallow trouve une famille, mais malheureusement aujourd'hui son âge avancé, ses soucis de santé et son caractère pas forcément évident font que ce n'est plus possible... Le principal est qu'il soit aimé et choyé, et nul doute qu'il le sera !

----------


## danyhu

J'ai toujours trouvé horrible qu'un toutou parte seul, prisonnier dans un refuge, alors qu'il aurait pu s'envoler entouré de l'amour de son maître mais, ici, Chamallow semble tellement aimé et bien entouré que c'est différent...

Il aurait fallu qu'il soit adopté il y a quelques années.  Maintenant, il est malade et c'est trop tard pour le déstabiliser.

Je suppose que les bénévoles, sachant ses jours comptés, vont encore redoubler d'attention à son égard.

Profite à fond du temps qu'il te reste superbe Chamallow!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui superbe Chamallow..................

----------


## marjorie78

C'est le coeur bien lourd que je vous annonce que le beau Chamallow a rejoint samedi dernier le paradis des chiens.... Son état s'est dégradé à vitesse grand V , il n'était plus possible de le laisser souffrir davantage, il est parti sereinement, entouré jusqu'au bout par ceux qui étaient devenus sa véritable famille.
Il laisse un grand vide au refuge et dans le coeur de tous les bénévoles qui l'ont aimé et se sont occupés de lui ces dernières années.
Je l'imagine là-haut courrant avec plein de copains dans une belle prairie ensoleillée !
Tu resteras à jamais dans nos mémoires mon beau Chamallow.
C'est vrai qu'on aurait souhaité une autre vie pour lui.... mais il a certainement eu plus de présence et d'amour au refuge qu'il n'en aurait peut-être eu s'il avait été adopté....

----------


## tinavani

C'est une bien triste nouvelle.........Repose en paix gentil Chamallow.
Pensées pour les bonnes âmes qui t'ont accompagné jusqu"à ton dernier souffle!

----------


## danyhu

RIP superbe Chamallow  

Il vaut mieux être parti vers les étoiles dans un bon refuge que chez de mauvais adoptants...

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::  

_ Toute ta vie SANS le bonheur de protéger TA famille-d'amour, pour toi, Montagne des Pyrénées dont c'est la mission .. innée....   Les humains passent décidément à côté du meilleur, sans le voir...  
Tit CHAMALLOW sans doute si bien nommé dans ta chiotise pour ta bonne nature, tu resteras tj dans nos cœurs, et tu es pleuré aujourd'hui par celles qui t'ont procuré attention et affection que tu as savouré et partagé, c'est sûr...._ ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vegane7

RIP petit Chamallow

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup Marjorie78 de nous avoir tenu au courant, bien que c'est avec une très, très grande tristesse que j'accueille cette nouvelle...   Tu ne seras jamais oublié Cham' 




> C'est vrai qu'on aurait souhaité une autre vie  pour lui.... mais il a certainement eu plus de présence et d'amour au  refuge qu'il n'en aurait peut-être eu s'il avait été adopté....


Tout est dit, il a été tellement aimé ce gros nounours... Il va faire un grand vide auprès des membres du refuge et des bénévoles qui l'aimaient tous beaucoup

----------


## momo

petit loulou,je regrette tellement que personne n ai pu t accueuillir....
Merci aux personnes qui ont pris soin de toi et qui t ont accompagnées jusqu au bout.

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Chamallow. Je viens de constater que son post est dans la rubrique "les adoptés et sortis d'affaires"...... A mon avis, le forum s'est trompé, il devrait être dans "ils n'ont pas eu de chance"....

----------


## Alantka

> Bon voyage Chamallow. Je viens de constater que son post est dans la rubrique "les adoptés et sortis d'affaires"...... A mon avis, le forum s'est trompé, il devrait être dans "ils n'ont pas eu de chance"....


Effectivement j'avais déplacé le post de Cham' dans cette rubrique lorsqu'il a été décidé qu'il resterait à vie au refuge. Mais sa place serait peut-être plus chez ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance au final, vu qu'il n'a jamais été adopté...

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli papy Chamallow :: Veille de ton paradis tous ces gens formidables qui t'ont aimé.

----------


## francesca75

Sois en paix beau Chamallow . Tu n'as pas eu la chance d'être adopté mais tu as quand même été entouré d'amour dans ton refuge.

----------


## anniec

RIP Chamallow  ::

----------


## breton67

un immense merci a vous pour toute la tendresse donnée a ce petit loup 
vole petit bonhomme vers un endroit ou plus aucune peur plus de souffrance ,

----------


## Monkey

Je venais prendre des nouvelles de Chamalow que j'ai suivi un bon moment ici... Une grande pensée pour lui... 9 ans de refuge, j'espère qu'il est heureux là où il est. Merci à lui et aux personnes qui ont prit soin de lui.

----------


## Alantka

Petite pensée pour toi Chamcham, dur de réaliser que cela fait déjà plus d'un an... Tu étais un des chiens les plus impressionnants qu'il m'ait été donné de rencontrer, mais aussi une vraie montagne de gentillesse. Tu avais "tes" bénévoles et ils t'aimaient énormément.

J'espère que tu reposes en paix où que tu sois  ::

----------


## momo

tu avais l air trés trés gentil...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je n'étais pas revenue sur ton post  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

et oui, le temps passe et on pense toujours à nos amis les animaux qui ne sont plus

----------

